# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  مازدا 00ومنطق قليل الحيلة

## ابولين

*في برنامج عالم الرياضة صرح الكابتن مازدا مدرب المنتخب ان عدم تسجيل المنتخب للاهداف والهزائم المزلة التي نالها في بطولة حوض النيل السبب فيها هو استجلاب الاندية للمهاجمين الاجانب وخاصة المريخ والجلافيط 0ألم يشاهد مازدا الدوريات الاربية كل الاندية تعج بالاجانب في كل الخانات وفي بعض الاندية يكون عدد اللاعبين المحليين لايتعدا الثلاثة لاعبين والدوري الاسباني مثال حي يامازدا وكل الاندية الاسبانية تعتمد علي المهاجمين الاجانب ومع ذلك شالت كاس العالم 00 انة منطق العاجزيامازدا000
*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

في برنامج عالم الرياضة صرح الكابتن مازدا مدرب المنتخب ان عدم تسجيل المنتخب للاهداف والهزائم المزلة التي نالها في بطولة حوض النيل السبب فيها هو استجلاب الاندية للمهاجمين الاجانب وخاصة المريخ والجلافيط 0ألم يشاهد مازدا الدوريات الاربية كل الاندية تعج بالاجانب في كل الخانات وفي بعض الاندية يكون عدد اللاعبين المحليين لايتعدا الثلاثة لاعبين والدوري الاسباني مثال حي يامازدا وكل الاندية الاسبانية تعتمد علي المهاجمين الاجانب ومع ذلك شالت كاس العالم 00 انة منطق العاجزيامازدا000



 كلام سليييييييييييييييييييييم .
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*صدقت ابو لين
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*ومن صاحب الوحي الذي افتي لمازدا ان المنتخب يجب ان يتم 
اختياره فقط من بين لاعبي المريخ والهلال وحرام اختيار المواهب من الاندية الاخرى 
...منطق غريب 
المريخ يضم ثلاثين لاعبا وكذلك الهلال فكم تضم باقي اتدية السودان 
ايها المدرب الهمام ...وهل انعدمت المواهب في باقي الاندية والاف الاف اللاعبين؟
*

----------


## hamdi73

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة reddish
					

ومن صاحب الوحي الذي افتي لمازدا ان المنتخب يجب ان يتم 
اختياره فقط من بين لاعبي المريخ والهلال وحرام اختيار المواهب من الاندية الاخرى 
...منطق غريب 
المريخ يضم ثلاثين لاعبا وكذلك الهلال فكم تضم باقي اتدية السودان 
ايها المدرب الهمام ...وهل انعدمت المواهب في باقي الاندية والاف الاف اللاعبين؟




هذا سبب جميع المشاكل هل أنعدمت جميع المواهب فى السودان أم أقتصرت على ناديى القمة المريخ و الهيل الأ يوجد نجوم فى الأندية الأربعتا عشر التى فى الممتاز و لا حتى الدرجات المختلفة خلت تماماً من الاعبين الموهوبين و الله حيرتنا يا مازدا ؟ 
*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

في برنامج عالم الرياضة صرح الكابتن مازدا مدرب المنتخب ان عدم تسجيل المنتخب للاهداف والهزائم المزلة التي نالها في بطولة حوض النيل السبب فيها هو استجلاب الاندية للمهاجمين الاجانب وخاصة المريخ والجلافيط 0ألم يشاهد مازدا الدوريات الاربية كل الاندية تعج بالاجانب في كل الخانات وفي بعض الاندية يكون عدد اللاعبين المحليين لايتعدا الثلاثة لاعبين والدوري الاسباني مثال حي يامازدا وكل الاندية الاسبانية تعتمد علي المهاجمين الاجانب ومع ذلك شالت كاس العالم 00 انة منطق العاجزيامازدا000



مبررات واهية للخيبة والفشل
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الما عارف يقول عدس
*

----------


## hass6666

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

الما عارف يقول عدس



 






الما عارف يعمل رااااااااااااايح
*

----------


## ابولين

*مشكورين يا أحبة  علي المرور الانيق00والله مازدا ودر فكرنا عديل 0 ونغني لية حيرت عقلي  معااااااااااااااك  يا زرقاااااااااااااان
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اصلا ماعندو اي مبررات مقتعه مازدا افندي ده
قبل كده المريخ والهلال فيهم مهاجمين اجانب وتاهل المنتخب لنهائيات افريقيا
الجديد يامازدا انو افكارك بقت قديمه وباليه ماقادر تتطور مع العالم الكروي
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*ماذدا ده منو؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## ابولين

*كسلاوي كشة شكرا للمرور 000 يا كشة دا ود ام بعلو
                        	*

----------

